# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Deadlifted 415 on my second time ever doing it how am I doing?

## johnnybigguns

Today was my second time ever deadlifting and I get 415. How do you think I'm doing. I don't use wraps or anything would they help alot?

----------


## D7M

eh, pulled over 600 on my first try. j/k.

415 is pretty decent for your 2nd time at deads. how old are you?

----------


## johnnybigguns

26 I wanna break 600

----------


## D7M

go for it. 

if you got 415 on your 2nd try, you should be able to get 600.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I put 465 on but I only got it like 2 inches off the floor. Last week I couldn't even get 405 off the floor at all. I don't know much about powerlifting but so far I seem very interested in it and would like to compete one day.

----------


## D7M

> I put 465 on but I only got it like 2 inches off the floor. *Last week I couldn't even get 405 off the floor at all.* I don't know much about powerlifting but so far I seem very interested in it and would like to compete one day.


415 for how many reps?

----------


## amcon

> Today was my second time ever deadlifting and I get 415. How do you think I'm doing. I don't use wraps or anything would they help alot?


nice job brotha... what are your stats

weight
hight 
lifting for how long
bench
squat
that sorta thing

----------


## johnnybigguns

im 6 1 about 260 right now dropping to 230-240 I've been working out on and off forever but been more serious about it the last year and a half. I've only really been thinking about powerlifting the last couple weeks and started switching my workout around abit towards it. I just did it for 1 rep I didn't try more. My bench is weak ive always been very weak in the chest atleast 255 on the I was trying for more last week but I had a real bad sleep the night before and was exhausted. I have only squated twice and I did 315X2

----------


## amcon

ya johnny your going to start getting real strong... the 405 is a great number for where you are learn to love deads (dont ask me why but....) when your deads get heaver (and they will) your bench will increase as well.

your a big guy already - make sure you eat right, and dropping 30 lbs at your size wont be too hard just get the diet right, and maximize you natural potential!!!

great job

----------


## johnnybigguns

Should I be wearing a belt or any safety equip for deads? 
I'm pretty confident ill see 500 quick

----------


## amcon

personally i would not get a squat suit, or a power lifting suit - if you take it more seriously and still love it in months to come then make that decision then

safety equip- 

like a jock strap ? lol or a helmet?

i would suggest wrist straps and a nice wide belt - but, you'll look real intimidating doing 500+ with out wrist straps, as for belt i only use one when i go heavy

----------


## johnnybigguns

yeah im definitely thinking I want to get my hands on a belt.
I really want to compete raw but if there isn't much competition or whatever ill go equiped.
i meant like knee wraps or a belt really.
Thanks alot amcon for everything

----------


## D7M

> personally i would not get a squat suit, or a power lifting suit - if you take it more seriously and still love it in months to come then make that decision then
> 
> safety equip- 
> 
> like a jock strap ? lol or a helmet?
> 
> *i would suggest wrist straps* and a nice wide belt - but, you'll look real intimidating doing 500+ with out wrist straps, as for belt i only use one when i go heavy


If you're getting 415 without straps, I'd keep training without them. jmo. 

I'm not a power lifter though, so I'll let someone with more experience comment on the belt.

----------


## quarry206

wrist straps are great for training.. but at the same time don't get so use to them that you can't hold the weight.. i use wrist straps alot, but at the same time i do heavy lifts without them too because your grip will improve alot of your lifts...

when your grip is weak your dead lift is weak.. alot of people don't realize but having a good grip on the bar will help your bench because you have more control

----------


## amcon

i never used straps and my hands, forearms just suffered - for me they are a must.

be happy if you dont need them - you will gain much respect pulling up 500+ lbs and no straps in the gym

----------


## johnnybigguns

I wonder when I get real heavy if I should use them to give me alittle extra help?

----------


## D7M

quarry had a good point. 

if you're gradually increasing in weight then your grip will also become stronger as you move more weight.

----------


## johnnybigguns

Is there a point where thats just too much weight hold without wraps?

----------


## D7M

only one way to find out, bro!

----------


## johnnybigguns

I thought I read somethings somewhere about the top guys when using wraps it would add around 100lbs to there lift.

----------


## D7M

> I thought I read somethings somewhere about the top guys when using wraps it would add around 100lbs to there lift.


probably. like I said, I'm not a power lifter. 

I did try straps before on my deads, and my weight did go up.

----------


## audis4

If you want another opinion (no pro here) I deadlifted 615 for 2 reps last night. The only thing I use is a belt and chalk....no wrist wraps no straps, basically just raw.

How I got there....5 reps for 5 sets. I don't go heavy like this every week, I'll most likely take 2 wks off, not go over 315 next couple weeks then hit it hard again.

i.e.
135x5
225x5
315x5
365x5
405x5

let me know your thoughts!

----------


## johnnybigguns

How long have you been training

----------


## Braveheart04

> im 6 1 about 260 right now dropping to 230-240 I've been working out on and off forever but been more serious about it the last year and a half. I've only really been thinking about powerlifting the last couple weeks and started switching my workout around abit towards it. I just did it for 1 rep I didn't try more. My bench is weak ive always been very weak in the chest atleast 255 on the I was trying for more last week but I had a real bad sleep the night before and was exhausted. I have only squated twice and I did 315X2


Those are very good numbers to start! Keep up the hard work and you will be suprised at how fast they will come up.

----------


## Sasso09

lifting 400+ the second time you've deadlifted is impressive, but also has me a bit worried. Deadlifting without good form can really hurt you, i would keep the weight lighter and perfect the form before jumping up so high, stay patient the weight will come.

----------


## johnnybigguns

> Those are very good numbers to start! Keep up the hard work and you will be suprised at how fast they will come up.


Thank you very much its nice to here good things keeps me motivated.

----------


## johnnybigguns

> lifting 400+ the second time you've deadlifted is impressive, but also has me a bit worried. Deadlifting without good form can really hurt you, i would keep the weight lighter and perfect the form before jumping up so high, stay patient the weight will come.


I watched alot of videos of pros doing it and read what to do it seems like im doing everything right I keep me head up good.

----------


## DKU

That's crazy for your second time. Do you have someone experienced watching your form? I'd be worried about getting injured putting that much weight up that fast. 

I wouldn't use straps (I don't). I don't think you can use them in powerlifting, so you may as well work towards a good grip. Chalk is a must though.

----------


## RJstrong

Nice work! I prefer using a belt and chalk for deadlift training. Problem often times is finding a gym that will let you use chalk. I would use straps sparingly (that goes for all lifts) so you can strengthen your grip. I'm proud to say I've never missed a pull in a contest due to grip strength... i could give you a whole list of other reasons...lol! It takes work but the pay off of a strong grip is well worth it. Good luck brotha... let's see ya hit the big 600!!!

----------


## johnnybigguns

Yeah I was thinking about using chalk. I think there is one of those chalk sac things at the gym. I was also worried about something for my knees when I squat. What exactly dose the belt do isn;t it to keep you nice and tight to avoid hernia? There isn't really anyone in the gym powerlifting or anything like that.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I'd like to thank all you guys for the positive motivation I can't wait until next week to see what I can pull

----------


## dec11

imho jonny, throw the straps away mate, u need forearms for d'lift. as for kneee wraps in d'lift? complete bollocks, tried ev fookn theory bandage etc. be sensible train hard with no apperall 4 at least to months, stop access, have i gained??? if so get ursel a set of titan knee wraps, inzer squat suit and fukn show em!!!!!!

----------


## johnnybigguns

I wanna stay raw if I can. I don't use wraps im thinking chalk might be good. I was thinking knee wraps for squating. I wanan get 455 or more this coming week. maybe 500  :Wink:  lol

----------


## Sherman01

Bro, for the love of god, do not use freaking straps! All you will do is make yourself need them more and more because your grip will not improve. Everytime I see someone at the gym using straps for under 500 pounds I just roll my eyes. 

1) Use a good belt.
2) Make sure your form is good. Video yourself if you can.
3) Use chalk and get used to either a hook grip or a mixed grip. F STRAPS!

Best of luck to you!

----------


## DSM4Life

2nd time doing a dead and your going that heavy , you better make sure your form is 100% or your going to get hurt real quick.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I don't know why everyone keeps saying stay away from straps. I don't use them and im not planning on it until after 600

----------


## RJstrong

> I don't know why everyone keeps saying stay away from straps. I don't use them and im not planning on it until after 600


I think someone mentioned to use them in this thread. Your grip strength will improve as you get stronger... shouldn't need straps at 600 and beyond either. 

It makes a big difference pulling with a real deadlift bar as well. Not sure if your gym has one... most commercial gyms don't. Will run you around 400 dollars. Worth every penny if you commit to deadlifting for the long haul. Something to think about.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I just use the olympic barbell they use for the bench press.
Whats different with a real deadlift bar?

----------


## RJstrong

> I just use the olympic barbell they use for the bench press.
> Whats different with a real deadlift bar?


It's thinner with more flex to it. Knurling is a bit different. Definitely easier to grip. Not a necessity just something to consider if you get real serious about pulling. The olympic bar is fine.

----------


## johnnybigguns

is it any easier to use?
There is a powerlifting gym about an hour away from me I was thinking about maybe checking it out.

----------


## RJstrong

> is it any easier to use?
> There is a powerlifting gym about an hour away from me I was thinking about maybe checking it out.


Definitely easier to grip. Checking out the powerlifting gym sounds like a great idea to me. An hour away isn't too bad. You could make that trip every now and then for a good change up. I bet they have a deadlift bar. I say go for it.

----------


## youngmuscle123

> Today was my second time ever deadlifting and I get 415. How do you think I'm doing. I don't use wraps or anything would they help alot?


I was the same way as you, for whatever reason naturally could deadlift a descent number. Personally, I love straps because I would rather build muscle over strength and I feel I isolate my back much better without my forearms crapping out too early. However, I think it was said before that your grip will suffer and while im not a powerlifter I would assume that is something you would want to have improve too if you are trying to start that. Either way, damn good weight for your 2nd time especially. Watch your form because sweet jesus bad form on deadlifts can hurt...for weeks.

----------


## johnnybigguns

i'm going for 455 this coming week or more if I can
When I start doing a new exercise I can always get up in weight very fast

----------


## johnnybigguns

What do you guys think of this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbHKP...eature=related
Does anyoen know of any real good deadlift videos to watch?

----------


## Sasso09

> What do you guys think of this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbHKP...eature=related
> Does anyoen know of any real good deadlift videos to watch?


Video is fine, you can also pull sumo ( sumo wrestler-like stance) the widened stance cuts down on the travel distance and makes it easier on the lockout, but more difficult getting the weight up. In this video the guy is using a conventional stance, making it easier to pull the weight off of the ground, but harder to lockout ( more travel distance) I personally lift sumo, test out the lifts to see what you're more comfortable with.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I pull like he does right now and it feels fine. But I haven't tried any others. I thought I read something about sumo not building as strong of a lower back or something.

----------


## powerliftmike

i know you are eager to get your DL up, but make sure you dont overtrain. its probably the number one exercise to fry your CNS. dont use straps (except maybe for some rack pulls or shrugs), dont use hooks..but chalk and wrist wraps are fine

good luck! 415lb is good indeed

----------


## johnnybigguns

I only dead once a week for now. What do you mean by CNS central nervous system?

----------


## quarry206

yes Central nervous system.. its probably the biggest killer for a powerlifter when it comes to numbers... 

since building strength has to do with pushing your body's limits. your body needs time to heal.. like many have even said on here. If you are going for strength you should really watch how much you really do one movement.. you body will not be able to keep up.. this can lead to you hurting a muscle, losing energy, even catching a cold out of nowhere... your CNS is very important when it comes to powerlifting

----------


## johnnybigguns

How much time on average does it need?

----------


## gymnerd

You are strong as hell man. I would personaly video my form and have it looked at because even though you can do the weight sometimes little probs with form that you dont know exist can come back on you. Back inj. suck so just to be safe ya know. At your age you can do alot.

----------


## T-MOS

I think you are doing great!! Keep up the work. As far as straps, i will go against the flow here and say that deads are the only lift i use staps on. Its great that you don't and I would go as heavy as you can before using them as your grip strength will increase, but keep in mind that your back is a lot stronger than your grip and forearms, so chances are your grip and forearms will give out on you way before your back will so straps could help you go heavier.. JMHO

----------


## johnnybigguns

I'm thinking I want to go without straps as high as I can then if I was to compete use them just to get alittle edge

----------


## anabolictonic

415 is a rediculous number for ur second time!! but its a better idea to not go for 1rm in deadlift until you have been doin it for a while... you should probly stick in the 8-12 range for a month or two to make sure ur form is right.. if your lifting with all youve got (ie 1rm) there is no room for error. WIth the 8-12 range ur body can adjust if your form is not good to protect your lower back.. just have ur form looked at before you go doin it again. if its fine then hell yer keep goin and aim for 500 in the next 6 weeks !

----------


## GearIdentity

> I'm thinking I want to go without straps as high as I can then if I was to compete use them just to get alittle edge


I dont know of any federation that allows the use of deadlift straps. We dont ever use them at my powerlifitng gym.

----------


## Sherman01

> What do you guys think of this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbHKP...eature=related
> Does anyoen know of any real good deadlift videos to watch?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u899...e=channel_page

On of the best video's I have come across yet. he has a number of great video's on lifting for power.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I thought I seen a ton of guys in videos all using them

----------


## johnnybigguns

Tried 455 today couldn't get it. Pulled 405 a few times. I think I'm going to have to wait to really get things working after im done dieting

----------


## Sasso09

> Tried 455 today couldn't get it. Pulled 405 a few times. I think I'm going to have to wait to really get things working after im done dieting


as previously requested, is it possible for you to video your DL and post it for form check?

----------


## johnnybigguns

Not that this time its not. I'm considering goign to a powerlifting gym thats about an hour a way and get them to make sure everything is good.

----------


## DSM4Life

> i know you are eager to get your DL up, but make sure you dont overtrain. its probably the number one exercise to fry your CNS. dont use straps (except maybe for some rack pulls or shrugs), dont use hooks..but chalk and wrist wraps are fine
> 
> good luck! 415lb is good indeed


Never understood how wrist wraps helped lifting. If anything when they are tight they weaken my grip.

----------


## johnnybigguns

i'm guessing its just so you don't need to have as strong of a grip or for doing crazy weights you could never grip anyways.

----------


## powerlifter18

do rack pulls and band work u have to rip that shit off the floor speed is the key!!!


even on heavy reps go as fast as u can thats what brought my dead from 400 to 675

----------


## johnnybigguns

do you use wraps or a suit at all?

----------


## FallenWyvern

Was it 415 or 405?

----------


## powerlifter18

i use a singlet and knee inzer sleves

----------


## powerlifter18

wrist straps make u weak

----------


## audis4

> How long have you been training


about 2 yrs hardcore

----------


## johnnybigguns

> Was it 415 or 405?


It was 415

----------


## quarry206

wrist straps don't make you weak.. Not trying to argue with people.. BUT..

wrist straps get a bad name. just as alot of things in the gym get bad names because people rely on them. I use wrist straps from time to time. But yes it depends on your workouts.

But, i will say i do alot of forearm and grip work on my aux day.. but IF your workouts are being hurt because your grip can't hold, then wrist straps are fine so that you aren't slowing down your whole workout... but what you need to do is figure out other ways to build that up..

I can hold alot more weight than i can deadlift. but since i have fat hands and small fingers holding most bars over and over on my back dead kills my fingers. so i use straps (from time to time). I do agree you need to get use to grabing the weight and pulling it. but you also should not take away from your workout because you don't have endurance with your grip.

----------


## FallenWyvern

Strange weight for 2nd dead. My first dead was 405, 4 plates.

----------


## mike954

hell ya i use straps it makes a world of diff

----------


## johnnybigguns

> Strange weight for 2nd dead. My first dead was 405, 4 plates.


3 plates and 2 25s on each side

----------


## FallenWyvern

> 3 plates and 2 25s on each side


Nice.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I know its not much of a jump but I got to 425 today

----------


## ironaddict69

Amazing job. I have been doing them for 1.5 years and I just did 455 last night...so uhm yeah 600 will come for you fast.

----------


## johnnybigguns

I hope so. I never tried to even rep 405 before I just keep going up for for 1 rep but this week I did it 3 times easy I should of went for more but I was trying to save myself for a higher weight

----------


## ironaddict69

Honestly I have had a lot of strong Dl'ers say they are best done in singles, form cannot help but suffer when you keep going. AKA he pulls it puts it down, takes a few seconds and pulls it back off the floor.

----------


## johnnybigguns

Depending how I feel tomorrow I might go for a rep max at 405.

----------


## stpete

Good job Guns. Don't rush it, you'll get there.

----------


## johnnybigguns

Heres an update. I haven't been trying to dead in a while and got back to it today. I pulled 495. I gotta get my grip alittle better I really wanna break 600. My bench is almost 300 I should have it within a week or 2. I haven't been squating but I need too get back at it

----------

